
Ask HN: How do you hackers maintain personal relationships? - just_throw_away
I learned to 6 years ago, Although I don&#x27;t consider myself a decent programmer, learning to code has helped me a great deal in understanding problems and approaching problems systematically.<p>Most of the world seems to be thinking not based off of logic but through thinking patterns inherited from their environment&#x2F;society. Especially in personal relationships people are generally not as logic driven. In my life sometimes my friends and girlfriend are sloppy, sometimes I am sloppy but I seem to be making decisions based on logic on everything and completely forgot my old lame way of thinking. Although I have a healthy social life, have a lot of laughs every day. I get called machine or robot sometimes. Sometimes I am afraid they are right. (Not literally!)<p>How do you hackers&#x2F;programmers who are driven by logic keep friendships and relationships?
======
HiroshiSan
I don't believe humans are logical creatures otherwise learning advanced math
would come easy (I'm sure there is a flaw in that type of thinking). Do you
happen to be on the autism spectrum?

Unfortunately I'm not driven by logic and I have difficulty maintaining
friendships. They are work. It takes a lot of time to build a good friendship.
It takes a lot of effort from both parties to regularly check up and see how
the other is doing. Scheduling hangouts, etc.

